# Campus Safety Investigator New England College



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Campus Safety Investigator*
New England College 
in Henniker, NH

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 11/19/2021
*Category:* Police and Public Safety
*Position Purpose*
This full-time position provides for the safety and well-being of students, faculty, staff, and property through the enforcement of college policies and procedures and manages over all general investigations and Title IX incidents reported to the Campus Safety Department. 
*Essential Duties Summary*
Duties include but are not limited to:

Conduct impartial, fact-based Title IX and sexual misconduct investigations, schedule and conduct interviews, write investigation reports, perform evidence reviews, and exercises judgment in the making of findings regarding whether violations of discrimination, sexual violence, sexual harassment, or retaliation policy or law have been committed.
Conduct general follow-up investigations on initial reports generated by Campus Safety Officers in a timely manner.
Oversee and manage an incident report caseload in a manner that ensures the prompt, effective, reliable, impartial, and equitable conclusion of such matters in accordance with federal regulations. Maintain all records and documentation associated with complaint investigations.
Ensure prompt and thorough resolution of complaints collaborating with management staff when necessary
Participate in the adjudication process by presenting investigative findings and responding to questions.
Administer yearly Title IX training to students, faculty members, and staff members.
Coordinate with town departments on matters of mutual concern relating to the safety of the campus community.
*Required Qualifications*
Education 

Associate's degree in Criminal Justice or related field required
Bachelor's degree in Criminal Justice or related field preferred
*Experience *

2 to 4 years of campus safety experience
3 to 5 years of law enforcement experience
1 to 3 years of Title IX investigation experience
*Skills and Knowledge*

Proficiency in computer-based information systems
Knowledge of general case management 
Knowledge of Title IX and it's investigation requirements
Proficiency in investigative skills
Knowledge of college emergency management principles
*Posting Number:* S00331P
New England College prohibits discrimination on the basis of race, color, creed or religion, national origin, sex, sexual orientation, age, marital status, pregnancy, veteran's status or disability in regard to treatment, access to or employment in its programs and activities, in accordance with federal and state laws and regulations. In compliance with the Americans with Disabilities Act (ADA), individuals with disabilities needing accommodation should contact the ADA Compliance Officer.

New England College undertakes to provide equal opportunity in all conditions of employment and to create an environment that welcomes, supports and celebrates diversity. Wherever an imbalance is found to exist, the College will make good faith efforts to recruit, hire and promote persons underrepresented in the workplace.


----------

